# Phragmipedium Saint Ouen flavum 3N



## Erythrone (Sep 14, 2013)

Phragmipedium Saint Ouen flavum 3N (Hanne Popow falva color 'Peachy' x besseae flavum 'Taiyo' AM/AOS 4N). First bloom. I am in love with it.


----------



## John M (Sep 14, 2013)

Drool!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice! It looks like straight besseae! So pure yellow


----------



## Dido (Sep 14, 2013)

nice color is it bigger or the same size as the normal besseae flava


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 14, 2013)

I love it too!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 14, 2013)

I want it


----------



## Trimorph (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice pure yellow!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 14, 2013)

Dido said:


> nice color is it bigger or the same size as the normal besseae flava




the bloom is only 6 cm wide but the plant is still a baby. 


BTW it is grown in straight fast draining rockwool.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2013)

St Ouen is one of the best hybrids ever, IMO. It is so variable it color, you could have a dozen and they would all be different. This one is really a beauty!


----------



## John M (Sep 14, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> St Ouen is one of the best hybrids ever, IMO. It is so variable it color, you could have a dozen and they would all be different. This one is really a beauty!



I guess that means instead of getting my own Saint Ouen I'm going to have to beg a piece of this one from Lise!....when it's older and bigger, of course.


----------



## abax (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm in love with it too and I'm not even a Phrag. person...yet.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 15, 2013)

A Beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 15, 2013)

very nice,color is great


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 15, 2013)

John M said:


> I guess that means instead of getting my own Saint Ouen I'm going to have to beg a piece of this one from Lise!....when it's older and bigger, of course.




Why not?


----------



## Hera (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm very impressed!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 15, 2013)

SO nice to see a yellow Phrag that doesn't look weak and wimpy.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2013)

PaphMadMan said:


> SO nice to see a yellow Phrag that doesn't look weak and wimpy.


which ones look wimpy?


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 16, 2013)

So pretty.


----------



## John M (Sep 16, 2013)

NYEric said:


> which ones look wimpy?



besseae flavum can't hold a candle to a healthy regular orange/red besseae in terms of plant, stem and flower substance and flower count. My regular besseae's regularly produce 12 to 15 flowers on a single main stem and when they side branch, I've seen up to 21 blooms in total on a single stem (not all open at once, of course!). However, my flavums make 2 to 4 blooms, tops, on a single stem and that stem is thin and flops over under the weight of the flower. They're beautiful; but, they're the 98 lb weakling little brother to regular orange/red besseae.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31025&highlight=flavum


----------



## John M (Sep 17, 2013)

NYEric said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31025&highlight=flavum


----------



## 2Toned (Sep 17, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2013)

John M said:


>



In my experience flavum besseae hybrids are no weaker than red.


----------



## Carkin (Sep 17, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 18, 2013)

Lovely flower.

Chuck


----------



## fbrem (Sep 18, 2013)

very, very nice


----------



## John M (Sep 19, 2013)

NYEric said:


> In my experience flavum besseae hybrids are no weaker than red.



Okay. But, in post #18 of this thread, you asked: "which ones look wimpy?" So, I answered your question. The context of this discussion is concolor yellow Phrags (like the Saint Ouen pictured), not yellow-ish ones (most besseae flavum hybrids are not all yellow).


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2013)

This may be so. However, your description of your besseae sounds more like a description of a Phrag. Jersey than a besseae.


----------



## John M (Sep 19, 2013)

NYEric said:


> This may be so. However, your description of your besseae sounds more like a description of a Phrag. Jersey than a besseae.



Or, maybe I'm just that good at growing them.
:rollhappy:

This is NOT a Phrag. Jersey. This is a sibling to the other 1,100 besseae's that I have. Plus, they all have that damned habit of making a lo-oooooooong rhizome inbetween growths, quite unlike what Jersey does.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 19, 2013)

P. besseae 'Carlisle' is so beautiful.... And it does not look like a Jersey at all...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow -- that is gorgeous, John!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2013)

That is a good one. Looks as good as current OZ breeding line. Is it 4N?


----------



## John M (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks. It originally came from OZ. I don't think it's 4N. Although, I've not had it's chromosomes counted.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 20, 2013)

Stunning besseae and such huge petals!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 22, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 22, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool: OUTSTANDING!!!! 
My select bess from OZ is spiking! Love it if like yours, color & form fantastic!


----------

